# UNIX wallpaper by me(not good)



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 19, 2020)

This are some Unix wallpapers I made. I know they are not that good but i am sharing anyways.
I promise that these are not stolen from any site and you won't be able to find them anywhere else. I created them from scratch


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 19, 2020)

"Promise" is the wrong word and, for many years, I hear people use it in this wrong fashion. A promise is a statement made that you will or will not do something. But you have already done something so what you are doing is "assure". 

I noticed, years ago, people saying things like, "I coughed but I promise I'm not sick." That's not a promise, that's an assurance.


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 19, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> "Promise" is the wrong word and, for many years, I hear people use it in this wrong fashion. A promise is a statement made that you will or will not do something. But you have already done something so what you are doing is "assure".
> 
> I noticed, years ago, people saying things like, "I coughed but I promise I'm not sick." That's not a promise, that's an assurance.


You are totally right although i have to tell you that my main language is not English but rather Greek which are way different than English so i make mistakes.
Sorry anyways


----------



## 6502 (May 19, 2020)

What is the idea of these low quality "pictures" - to put on desktop and look it all day? If you are 10 years old it is good attempt do draw something.


----------



## memreflect (May 19, 2020)

I'm not sure the "Live Free or Die" one is good when UNIX itself isn't free, but I agree with the concept.  

I liked the other one for the most part.  The spelling of _integer_ would bother me as a native English speaker, but I identify with the spirit behind it.


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 19, 2020)

memreflect said:


> I'm not sure the "Live Free or Die" one is good when UNIX itself isn't free, but I agree with the concept.
> 
> I liked the other one for the most part.  The spelling of _integer_ would bother me as a native English speaker, but I identify with the spirit behind it.


Thanks for sharing your opinion. btw i know unix isn't free but originally unixe's slogan was in fact "live free or die" as you can see in this picture:


----------



## 6502 (May 19, 2020)

Sorry for unkind reply, but I really cannot understand what is the idea of these pictures? Everyone who need to have such words on desktop can draw the same for 10-20 minutes and use it. If there was any painting which need artist's skills, ok. But everything is only lines and plain text.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2020)

6502 said:


> Everyone who need to have such words on desktop can draw the same for 10-20 minutes and use it.


Ever seen a picture a 3 year old made? That's the extent of my artistic skills.


----------



## wolffnx (May 19, 2020)

6502 said:


> Sorry for unkind reply, but I really cannot understand what is the idea of these pictures? Everyone who need to have such words on desktop can draw the same for 10-20 minutes and use it. If there was any painting which need artist's skills, ok. But everything is only lines and plain text.



I'ts true, they could we better, but is something to start,and is a good start
if you look the "OS" wallpapers are all of womans seminaked and the text of the os in cuestion...
that is easy to do, cut and paste

BsDjUsTbSd  they are good,like most the second one, maybe the next time use gradients for base and some images


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 19, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> I'ts true, they could we better, but is something to start,and is a good start
> if you look the "OS" wallpapers are all of womans seminaked and the text of the os in cuestion...
> that is easy to do, cut and paste
> 
> BsDjUsTbSd  they are good,like most the second one, maybe the next time use gradients for base and some images


Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Phishfry (May 19, 2020)

Just for reference "Live Free or Die" has been on the New Hampshire license plate for a long time.








						File:New Hampshire license plate, 1979.png - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				




New Hampshire is know for colonial era patriotic sayings.








						Live Free or Die - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CoTones (May 20, 2020)

UNIX forever!








						Hungarian Meme Star “Hide the Pain Harold” is Happy, Famous, and Retired
					

András Arató is possibly one of the most known Hungarians on the internet. But while in real life he is a well-known electric engineer, he became famous because of memes featuring him with a smile that the online world found simultaneously depressing and endearing: on the internet, Arató became...




					hungarytoday.hu


----------

